# Roaming abgeschafft ... oder doch nicht ??



## Broenni (1 Januar 2018)

Also ich hab seit Jahren eine Aldi Talk Prepaidkarte und bin eigentlich zufrieden.
Nun dachte ich, die Roamingkosten innerhalb der EU wären unterdessen abgeshafft.
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind sie das tatsächlich auch, zumindest war ich seit dem Juli, wo sie angeblich abgeschafft wurden, schon öfters unter anderem in Österreich und Tschechien, und konnte immer telefonieren, ins Internet gehen etc. ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Kosten oder Pakete, kein Problem.
Allerdings kann ich in meiner Aldi App nach wie vor für ungefähr 5 € ein EU Paket (und zwar wahlweise sprach oder Datenpaket) hinzu buchen, obwohl dies ja gar nicht mehr notwendig oder sinnvoll ist.
Warum bieten die das nach wie vor an?


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2018)

Broenni schrieb:


> Warum bieten die das nach wie vor an?


Frag dort an.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2018)

Broenni schrieb:


> Warum bieten die das nach wie vor an?


Es ist nicht verboten für etwas zu zahlen, das kostenlos zu kriegen ist.


----------



## Kaisser (24 März 2018)

die ALDI sagt dass das Paket v.a. für Datennutzung in der Schweiz gedacht ist.
Klingt plausibel,. nur warum das Ding dann EU-Roamingpaket heisst wiederum weniger.


----------



## RosiBuh (21 Januar 2019)

für liechtenstein gilt es auch


----------

